# MIA?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

What ever happened to Wayfarer, Gabba Goul and Albert? I haven't seen any of them post in quite some time. I assume Captain Ron ran out of things to make polls about.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah,I haven't seen them in quite some time now.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Just a continuation of the unfortunate pattern, gentlemen. *It* has driven them away&#8230;

I obviously do not understand how these forums work. I would have kicked ass and taken names long ago...


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that when one looks at the _What Are You Wearing_ thread, one quickly realizes we have been on the same page since August 21!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

gnatty8 said:


> Wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that when one looks at the _What Are You Wearing_ thread, one quickly realizes we have been on the same page since August 21!


Activity is certainly dropping off. As the OP pointed out, a number of prolific members are no longer active. The other evening there were over 100 new posts on SF and only a few on AAAC. I wonder how much longer AAAC is going to last? It looks to me like someone has achieved his goal. Soon he will have no one left to insult...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

There is not a whole lot of insulting going on any more. The reaction to him is just as if not more tiresome than anything he ever did.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> There is not a whole lot of insulting going on any more. The reaction to him is just as if not more tiresome than anything he ever did.


 Yes, I believe we have discussed this before. I recommend the use of the "twit filter" to avoid seeing posts by those that one may find annoying.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't think of you that way. 

Most of the time you post interesting stuff.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> There is not a whole lot of insulting going on any more. The reaction to him is just as if not more tiresome than anything he ever did.


Very true. There are few innocents in that endeavor.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I don't think of you that way.
> 
> Most of the time you post interesting stuff.


Thank you. Actually, that is one of the few nice comments I can recall receiving. Usually, my input seems to be ignored unless someone points out an error (or calls me a Roetzel-thumping bigot). My technical questions are almost always ignored.

Unfortunately, I am what I am, and I will continue to fight for truth, justice and what used to be known as the American way to the limits of my waining strength and limited schedule while generally being cordial, polite, avoiding ad hominem attacks, gratuitous insults, or arguing with the moderators.

Look at it this way: if I were really such a problem, I am sure I would have been banned by now...


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Orsini said:


> ...Unfortunately, I am what I am, and I will continue to fight for truth, justice and what used to be known as the American way to the limits of my waining strength and limited schedule while generally being cordial, polite, and avoiding ad hominem attacks, gratuitous insults, or arguing with the moderators.
> 
> Look at it this way: if I were really such a problem, I am sure I would have been banned by now...


"Unfortunately"? I'd call your list of character traits, goals and ways of doing things very fortunate, no "un" prefixing anything. :icon_smile:

I share your sentiments in many ways and have been guilty of being cranky on occasion. (I am fortunate that I have a great corrective to such moods that brings me back to cordiality.)

For my part I hope any absences of other members are simply the result of happy summer vacations.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Quay said:


> "Unfortunately"? I'd call your list of character traits, goals and ways of doing things very fortunate, no "un" prefixing anything. :icon_smile:
> 
> I share your sentiments in many ways and have been guilty of being cranky on occasion. (I am fortunate that I have a great corrective to such moods that brings me back to cordiality.)
> 
> ...


Ah, shucks, fellers! I'm downright embarrassed!

Seriously, thank you.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Orsini love!!!

Go Orsini!

Personally, I know I contribute little if any knowledge about suits, etc. other than I think they look good and I know I look better in them than in casual clothes. 

(I still have some weight to lose, but a sport coat and tie - - shall we say that in my case they help me to accentuate the positive. I wear them in a business casual environment and today the boss complimented me on my outfit and how I look in coats and ties in general. He seldom wears ties, and I am smart enough not to make him feel inferior, etc. I figured he just tolerated my dress clothes; I'm surprised that he apparently actually likes them. Now I wish I could afford a couple more sport coats, but as I hope to keep losing weight, I'll probably hold off unless I have a financial windfall.)

Sorry, I just had diarrhea of the typing fingers there - LOL.

Anyway, I think I'm on your side most of the time Orsini and I actually do read your posts and find most of them interesting. You know more about dress clothing than I do.

ORSINI LOVE!!! (Love me, love my bloviating! Sorry)


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's been some time since McArthur has posted also. An ominous sign since he was one of the most regular contributors to the Trad and WAYW threads. 

Subtract myself, Holdfast, and KB, and there's almost no posting in WAYW anymore.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Orsini said:


> Just a continuation of the unfortunate pattern, gentlemen. *It* has driven them away&#8230;
> 
> I obviously do not understand how these forums work. I would have kicked ass and taken names long ago...


Who exactly are we talking about?

Brian


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Who exactly are we talking about?
> 
> Brian


Well, to call a spade a spade...we're talking about YOU Brian! 

-spence


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

gnatty8 said:


> It's been some time since McArthur has posted also. An ominous sign since he was one of the most regular contributors to the Trad and WAYW threads.
> 
> Subtract myself, Holdfast, and KB, and there's almost no posting in WAYW anymore.


Mac has been known to take extended breaks from the fora. I can only assume he's on vacation or spending quality time with the grandkids.

I would post more to WAYW but, being as I work from home, you'd all have a field day with some of my selections on SOME days. Can we say "flip flops?"

May I add to the "Orsini love?" I love it that your avatar is _North by Northwest_ (one of my favorite movies...it actually inspired me at one time to wear a solid gray suit and solid gray tie for a drink in the old Oak Bar at The Plaza).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Spence said:


> Well, to call a spade a spade...we're talking about YOU Brian!
> 
> -spence


I knew it 

Brian


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Who exactly are we talking about?


He's talking about me. He thinks I have single handedly destroyed the forum. Because I spoke out against referring to women as "ho's", because I said that it was wrong to call someone a "sl-b" simply because they wore a suit from Macy's, because I said that I own a black shirt and a black suit, because I wear a notched lapel tuxedo, and finally because I actually prefer jeans over chinos for casual wear. Because of these things I am a menace to the forum.

I try to ignore this guy but he seems to follow me around talking about his "twit filter", yet he always seems to show up so apparently the filter doesn't work.

Guys, I haven't run anyone off from here. Gabba Goul, one of the guys he thinks I ran off, was actually a buddy of mine who I exchanged pm's with on several occasions. I'm a conservative, 59 year old man who tries to accept others without passing judgement on their choices, be it attire or whatever. I will admit that while I do try to look nice I don't define myself by my clothes nor does my life revolve around my clothes. After all, we aren't seeking world peace or curing cancer here, we're just talking about clothes. At least that's how I see it.

If you don't like my notch lapel tuxedo, that's OK. It doesn't hurt my feelings. Just don't call me names because of my choice or denigrate me in any way over it and we will have no problems.

As for my causing certain folks to no longer participate, that's silly. I have participated in numerous forums over the past few years and, in fact, am currently a moderator in one. People come and go all the time. People will be extremely active for a period and then move on to something else. Forums themselves will be very active for a period and then go into a lull before a new wave of activity. It's just the nature of the beast.

And I ask you, do I really look like a menace to the forum? :icon_smile:

https://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0006fl4.gif

Cruiser


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Mac has been known to take extended breaks from the fora. I can only assume he's on vacation or spending quality time with the grandkids.
> 
> I would post more to WAYW but, being as I work from home, you'd all have a field day with some of my selections on SOME days. Can we say "flip flops?"
> 
> May I add to the "Orsini love?" I love it that your avatar is North by Northwest (one of my favorite movies...it actually inspired me at one time to wear a solid gray suit and solid gray tie for a drink in the old Oak Bar at The Plaza).


 Thank you. I appreciate that.

Both the avatar on the side and the one in the signature represent Orsini skedaddlin'...


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Several people have left because of me, and I wish they hadn't. Afteral, all we are is people with different backgrounds, so different expectations to find out there are other expectations. Shocking sometimes.

There is a time to come and a time to go.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Love Me Paris?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

It just occurred to me that *Bertie Wooster* has not been around for a while. Is he OK?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Orsini said:


> It just occurred to me that *Bertie Wooster* has not been around for a while. Is he OK?


Bertie's been on holiday in Spain during Jul-Aug? the last two summers. Apparently the business runs itself or closes for the interim?

I think some of the wardrobe photo types just ran out of permutations (this ain't combinatorics, don't correct).

Howard, you some how landed on the wrong web site. Your amourous enquiry should be addressed heah > www.parishilton.com


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> He's talking about me. He thinks I have single handedly destroyed the forum. Because I spoke out against referring to women as "ho's", because I said that it was wrong to call someone a "sl-b" simply because they wore a suit from Macy's, because I said that I own a black shirt and a black suit, because I wear a notched lapel tuxedo, and finally because I actually prefer jeans over chinos for casual wear. Because of these things I am a menace to the forum.
> 
> I try to ignore this guy but he seems to follow me around talking about his "twit filter", yet he always seems to show up so apparently the filter doesn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jamgood said:


> Bertie's been on holiday in Spain during Jul-Aug...


 I am glad to hear that. I know he was the victim of an assault a while back.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jamgood said:


> Bertie's been on holiday in Spain during Jul-Aug? the last two summers. Apparently the business runs itself or closes for the interim?
> 
> I think some of the wardrobe photo types just ran out of permutations (this ain't combinatorics, don't correct).
> 
> Howard, you some how landed on the wrong web site. Your amourous enquiry should be addressed heah > www.parishilton.com


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?u=20136

I see she hasn't been on in 13 days.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Orsini love!!!
> 
> Go Orsini!
> 
> ...


 Gosh! I'm blushing!

Seriously, thank you.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> There is not a whole lot of insulting going on any more.


 I think some of the new kids have been playing catch-up. Those Biden and POW thread are not very nice... 


forsbergacct2000 said:


> The reaction to him is just as if not more tiresome than anything he ever did.


 I think I have missed most of that. After a certain point, I decided to turn over a new leaf and I just do not participate in that stuff anymore.

Once again, I want to thank everyone for the nice complements.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jamgood said:


>


 Is that Ernie Kovacs as Percy Dovetonsils?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Orsini, I agree; when the interchange gets into politics, it's really nasty. 

Rick Warren from Saddleback was right about how destructive all the demonizing from both sides is.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dukegrad?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Orsini, I agree; when the interchange gets into politics, it's really nasty.
> 
> Rick Warren from Saddleback was right about how destructive all the demonizing from both sides is.


I am all for healthy discourse, as long as it's respectful and constructive. I even think it's okay for someone's passions to get the better of them from time to time, as long as he/she respects the fact that those who disagree with them are not slugs, idiots...whatever (insert label here) and it doesn't turn into a lot of name-calling.

It amazes what some people write in the fora in the heat of an arguement, because I'd bet the farm most of them wouldn't dare say those things in person (instead of hiding behind the anonimity and comfort of a computer screen).


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> It amazes what some people write in the fora in the heat of an arguement, because I'd bet the farm most of them wouldn't dare say those things in person (instead of hiding behind the anonimity and comfort of a computer screen).


Says you, (liberal or conservative) pansy.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

wnh said:


> Says you, (liberal or conservative) pansy.


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Stevenrocks?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Couldn't sleep last night so I looked at this:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84167&highlight=holster

Dreadful! A couple more when on my list...


----------

